# Burnt ends, smoking Saturday eating Sunday



## dirtydonkey (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys, im going to be smoking my first brisket this weekend on my new WSM, pretty excited about it. I plan on cooking it Saturday  and reheating in the oven Sunday for a party. I want to make the point into burnt ends and was looking for suggestions on storing and reheating. 

1) Should I cook the burnt ends right away and store in fridge to reheat in oven with the flat? or 

2) should i store whole brisket together over night then separate it in the morning and  throw burnt ends back on the smoker when I put the flat in the oven on Sunday

I appreciate any input you guys can provide. Plan on using Jeff's rub and sauce, and thinking might try out his recipe for smoked mac and cheese while i'm at it

Thanks, Chris


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 2, 2017)

DIRTYDONKEY said:


> Hey guys, im going to be smoking my first brisket this weekend on my new WSM, pretty excited about it. I plan on cooking it Saturday  and reheating in the oven Sunday for a party. I want to make the point into burnt ends and was looking for suggestions on storing and reheating.
> 
> 1) Should I cook the burnt ends right away and store in fridge to reheat in oven with the flat? or
> 
> ...


I do this all the time.  When the flat is done and you take it off the smoker, cube up the point add some additional rub, then coat them in sauce and stick them in a foil pan and throw them in the fridge.

The day of the party you can throw them on the smoker (if available) or in the oven for a couple of hours around 225-300 degrees until they get crispy and tender.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2017)

I think Chris has got you covered!

Al


----------



## dirtydonkey (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you, that should give me about the same time frame I need for the Mac and cheese too


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 2, 2017)

DIRTYDONKEY said:


> Thank you, that should give me about the same time frame I need for the Mac and cheese too



No problem!  They will be a big hit.  You'll probably eat half a dozen your self for quality control haha


----------

